# A Horse Sent From Heaven



## rmissildine (Feb 1, 2019)

I wanted to share this with everyone. My wife sent it to me and it rings so true. 

So, if you have that "special" horse, I hope you enjoy it...


A horse sent from heaven, 
His sinew signed by the Gods.
His footsteps cause a thunder, 
As he soars against all odds.
Each stride he takes he's flying, 
Each move is simply glorious. 
In his veins flows pure perfection
as he pulls away - victorious. 
There's never been more deserving, 
So pure a beast and man. 
A crown thrice set upon them, 
In a way no other pair can. 
Who's proved that he is different, 
Both in his heart and in his head. 
He is a horse gifted to us humans, 
Crowned king to our applause,
For he is a horse that's sent from heaven, 
Carved by the hands of God. 



Enjoy,
Roger


----------

